

Ask HN: How to find a 1-3 days job for the next week in London? - qute

I&#x27;m visiting London next week (25.11-01.12) and I have the following dilemma: I have the tickets but almost no money (100-120 EUR) to live the week through. My background: I work in Germany as a designer&#x2F;web designer (6 years+, graphic portfolio: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coroflot.com&#x2F;QutePixels).<p>Ask HN: I need a 1-3 days paid job. Do You have ideas on where and how should I search&#x2F;ask for such work?
======
TheSmoke
did you try elance / freelance.com by any chance?

~~~
qute
No - but I will. Thanks for the answer.

